# Ebook version of Catholic Sunday Missal



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so frustrated, I have looked all over the internet and cannot find a digital version of the Sunday Missal.  It's hard to believe in this day and age that there isn't one available.  I'm about to buy a paper copy and scan it myself, is this illegal?  I realize it would take a great amount of time, but I'm willing to do that.  Does anyone know how this would look on my Kindle?  If I do this, how do I send it to my Kindle?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Since those change each week, maybe they never considered doing PDFs or other.  Then again, the Catholic church is not know for being on top of technology (not picking on them, but they aren't!)  It is not illegal to scan any book and use for your own use.  Selling a work that is not yours is illegal.  

There are several free scanning software packages available.  Once it is scanned, you will want to edit it (because the "c" and "o" often get mixed up.)  

Worth a shot, certainly.  It would be nice to have in larger fonts and be portable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Roman missal will be changing beginning next Advent -- November 27. There are on line resources via the USCCB -- United States Council of Catholic Bishops. They hold the copyright to the various texts and have not made them available in e-book version. Though, as I say, they are on their web site.

O.K. This is cool: I just went to the website -- usccb.org -- and clicked the readings link. On the left side is a menu and one of the links is 'pda formatted readings'. The page you get when you click is not very descriptive but I clicked the link labeled "syncing options and updates" and one of the options _there_ is Kindle!!!. (Yes it even has the extra !!'s.  ) It basically tells you how to download files to the Kindle, or how to access them 'live'. . . .must play more. . . . .


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Roman missal will be changing beginning next Advent -- November 27. There are on line resources via the USCCB -- United States Council of Catholic Bishops. They hold the copyright to the various texts and have not made them available in e-book version. Though, as I say, they are on their web site.
> 
> O.K. This is cool: I just went to the website -- usccb.org -- and clicked the readings link. On the left side is a menu and one of the links is 'pda formatted readings'. The page you get when you click is not very descriptive but I clicked the link labeled "syncing options and updates" and one of the options _there_ is Kindle!!!. (Yes it even has the extra !!'s.  ) It basically tells you how to download files to the Kindle, or how to access them 'live'. . . .must play more. . . . .


Oh wow, thank you so much for finding that, Ann. I'm going to look at it too. I have spent a lot of time searching and never could find anything.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Roman missal will be changing beginning next Advent -- November 27. There are on line resources via the USCCB -- United States Council of Catholic Bishops. They hold the copyright to the various texts and have not made them available in e-book version. Though, as I say, they are on their web site.
> 
> O.K. This is cool: I just went to the website -- usccb.org -- and clicked the readings link. On the left side is a menu and one of the links is 'pda formatted readings'. The page you get when you click is not very descriptive but I clicked the link labeled "syncing options and updates" and one of the options _there_ is Kindle!!!. (Yes it even has the extra !!'s.  ) It basically tells you how to download files to the Kindle, or how to access them 'live'. . . .must play more. . . . .


OK, Ann, I took a look at that, it actually refers you to MobileGabriel, which I had already seen. Somebody is nice enough to update that every month or so, but it only has the readings for each day. What I would love to have is the actual Sunday Missal, wish I could find that. Something like this, in ebook format:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Click on "I'd like to read. . ." and maybe contact the publisher directly . . . . . it's up to them whether or not to put out for Kindle. . . . Since there will be a new missal coming, maybe they'd consider putting it out for Kindle as well -- but might not know it's wanted unless people ask.


----------

